# coffee table build?



## sunnybob (29 Aug 2019)

I have a surplus glass oval table top.
I want to build a base for it along these lines
https://www.wayfair.com/furniture/sb0/o ... 67488.html

but have no idea how to draw a cutting list for it.
I also have no experience whatsoever in this kind of joinery so basic tips would be appreciated.
I am not going to try for an award, I will be happy if I actually finish it, so dont get too technical on me.
I have a plank of Bubinga that I think might be enough wood, but just dont know how to plan the sizes.
The table top is 1.5m x 0.9m


----------



## Benchwayze (29 Aug 2019)

Hi Bob

Surely it's basic joinery, but with the 'curve-ball' of angled mortice and tenons? Or have I missed your point?

Gid the Joiner also shows how to mark out an elipse, in his gate making video on YouTube. Easy to follow. 

Angled cross halving

https://www.google.com/search?q=cutting ... FsKpiprncM

John


----------



## sunnybob (29 Aug 2019)

I make boxes, nothing joinery wise is simple to me :shock: :roll: 

I fancy trying something different, with no great outlay loss if (when) I screw it up, I'm just uncertain how to put my toe in the water. (hammer) .
I shall have to try drawing everything onto the plank to see if I can get it all on.


----------



## Benchwayze (29 Aug 2019)

A full size drawing of the joints is always s a good idea certainly. I did that first time I made a dining chair. Still have one left after 45 years. Wasn't a robust design but the one the Missus wanted anyhow. 

Best of Luck

John


----------



## thetyreman (29 Aug 2019)

always a good idea to draw out your plan first with all the dimensions, from there you should be able to make the cutting list. A table shouldn't be too complex, usually it's just 4 legs, 4 aprons mortice and tenons, 

(edit) just seen that the top is glass lol


----------



## Benchwayze (29 Aug 2019)

I think Bob mentioned an oval top TM. 

And if it's glass....  

John


----------



## Cordy (29 Aug 2019)

Hi Bob
Can't see your link :x 
This is a glass topped table That I made 
glass is 600 x 400 mm
Total of 122 pieces of 18 mm x 18 mm Walnut


----------



## Benchwayze (29 Aug 2019)

Nice job. A bit chunky for me, but lovely timber and a fresh design. =D> =D> 

BTW is the grass real?  

John (hammer)


----------



## Cordy (29 Aug 2019)

Doesn't look chunky in real life  
Grass is artificial  
Got the table idea from Link
It was abandoned for a while, (parts shoved out of sight)  I had trouble working things out
Then a cousin came round to try a lathe that I had; she saw the bits and pieces and talked me into having another try :lol:


----------



## Benchwayze (29 Aug 2019)

OOps!  . 

John (hammer)


----------



## Benchwayze (29 Aug 2019)

Ah! Re the grass. I thought so, and I would love to know more! I am sick of paying £30.00 a time for mowing. 

I have some Utile and Cherry, either of which would make a nice copy of the table. Cherry I think as it's English Cherry. I want something to go by my recliner for all the remotes I am collecting in my old age. :mrgreen: 

John (hammer)


----------



## Trainee neophyte (29 Aug 2019)

Benchwayze":1bghcbk1 said:


> OOps!  .
> 
> John (hammer)



He got me with the grass, too. I feel in good company now.


----------



## Benchwayze (29 Aug 2019)

I chased it online and it's a reasonable cost. Problem is the substrate I would need would cost a bomb in concrete. 

I have to make my garden accessible to me as I am walking with a frame at the moment (Not for long!) But I will still need a level surface afterwards, or I won't be able to enjoy my blessed plot at all!

John (hammer)


----------



## Cordy (29 Aug 2019)

The small front garden was originally tiled, but they got beat up with the weather

The tiles hade line indents
So I skimmed the tiles with grout -- a mixture of sand and cement
When grout was set I laid the A/G on top
About ten years it's been down now, I think the quality and looks of A/G has improved in that time

Bob; sorry we've gone off topic :wink:


----------



## Cordy (29 Aug 2019)

Did you notice the price of the Coffee Table that I copied
Link

£1402.00
:roll:


----------



## Trainee neophyte (30 Aug 2019)

Benchwayze":2ron7lpg said:


> Ah! Re the grass. I thought so, and I would love to know more! I am sick of paying £30.00 a time for mowing.
> 
> I have some Utile and Cherry, either of which would make a nice copy of the table. Cherry I think as it's English Cherry. I want something to go by my recliner for all the remotes I am collecting in my old age. :mrgreen:
> 
> John (hammer)



My mother was struggling with grass cutting (she's over 80), so the family invested in one of those fancy automatic robot mowers. It completely changed her life, as she can now concentrate on the fun gardening, such as planting and suchlike.

It's a big outlay, but the results are truly superb, and it happens even when you are not looking. I don't know how many times a year you have the grass cut, but €30 a pop would start to mount up pretty quickly.


----------



## sunnybob (30 Aug 2019)

Now thats what I call a thread hijack :shock: 
from coffee table to artificial grass and robot lawn mowers owned by an octogenarian, in less than one page (hammer) (hammer) (hammer) (hammer) 
I need you old farts to focus for a few seconds here.....

That link seems to go to a generic page of options, so I need to explain a little bit.
The glass is 1.5 metres x 0.9 metres oval, so the square dangly frame idea wont help me (nice as it is).
I'm thinking 4 legs, one at each of the longest areas, with a cross over about half way up the legs. That way gives me minimum wood requirements.
Slight angle inwards from the floor to the glass.
Square legs because I have no lathe or even a spokeshave (I can do roundovers though).
If my bubinga plank isnt enough, whats the opinion of half bubinga and half walnut?


----------



## John15 (30 Aug 2019)

With respect Bob, if you have only made bandsaw boxes in the past it may be best to make a simple coffee table with a wood top first.

John


----------



## sunnybob (30 Aug 2019)

John,
I dont give up easy 8) 8) 

My point is this is a training mission. I'm not after design craftsman of the year. :roll: 
The glass table top was rescued from the binman.
The wood isnt going to cost me more than 50 quid over and above what I already have.
If I screw it up (HIGHLY possible) theres nothing lost because I will have had 50 quids worth of hobby time out of it and the glass can go back outside where I found it.
If I get it half decent, I can sell it on and recoup the wood costs. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## John15 (30 Aug 2019)

sunnybob":3ajtlo58 said:


> John,
> I dont give up easy 8) 8)
> 
> My point is this is a training mission. I'm not after design craftsman of the year. :roll:
> ...



That's fair enough Bob. As you say, you've very little to lose, the experience will be good and it may turn out pretty decent after all.
All the best

John


----------



## Benchwayze (30 Aug 2019)

I'll make one for sale as well then; in Zebrawood :lol: 

John :mrgreen:


----------



## Benchwayze (30 Aug 2019)

Ah well but I am an old fart I guess, although I don't look my 80 years I am told. Highest estimate 72, lowest 65. Nah nah n nah nah :lol: 

Yes I know people flatter!

But I do think I'll have a go at a similar table.
John (hammer)


----------



## stuartpaul (30 Aug 2019)

Bob,

Given that bubinga is a really, really nice wood it would be a real shame to waste any by screwing up somewhere along the line.

Suggest you play with scrap softwood to help you decide what you want design wise? You could then use that to help template in your nice wood.

In terms of mixing timber if you haven't enough then it really is up to you in terms of what you like (one mans meat etc).


----------



## sunnybob (30 Aug 2019)

I'm a full decade short of 80, so the fact youre still breathing and on a computer does you credit. =D> =D> 

Stuart... I never work with softwood unless its construction or garden furniture items. I really dont like using the stuff.
I understand your concern for my bubinga, but I am hopeful of making something decent enough to sell for 50 euro so it wont all go to the firewood pile.

I'm after advice on cross bar thickness. Assuming I do a half lap at the cross, what would be the minimum thickness of vertical timber on the long arm (about 1 metre)?
I might have to draw a plan and paste it here for advice.


----------

